
Midesk: One tool for your news, market data and research projects - ZuzanaT
http://midesk.co/
======
ZuzanaT
Hi, my name is Zuzana and I'm the co-founder of Midesk. I would like to share
with Hacker News community, what we have been working on.

Midesk is an easy-to-use online platform that helps you organize your market
intelligence work in three powerful hubs.

\- News Hub allows to store your news, connect your news sources and
automatically extract metadata. You can add insights, create branded send-outs
and easily distribute them with just a few clicks.

\- Baselines Hub gives everyone access to up-to-date validated market data for
your organization. You can centralize all your market data and save a source
with every data point. Midesk provides a dedicated central place for your
KPIs, manage data transformation, source & currency management. It makes super
easy to build business profiles.

\- Research Hub lets you consolidate all of your research documents, links and
communication. It is one single place to collaboratively conduct all your
projects in a research-ready environment.

Today, we’re launching a new user online onboarding, making Midesk available
to everyone. It means you can try Midesk right here:
[https://midesk.co/](https://midesk.co/)

Any feedback is very much appreciated! Thank you, Zuzana

